# CoolLaboratory Liquid MetalPad



## Roman (19. März 2008)

Hallo!

Also, es geht um folgendes:

Ich verwende einen Zalman CNPS 9500 AM2 in Verbindung mit einem X2 5000+. Mit der Paste, die dabei war erreichte ich bei niedrigster Stufe (1300rpm) etwa 38° im Idle.
Dann aber habe ich mir ein neues Mainboard gekauft und musste daher eine neue Wärmeleitpaste suchen. Also entschied ich mich für das oben genannte CoolLaboratory MetalPad, das beste Bewertungen hatte. 
Also habe ich das Pad vorsichtig dazwischengeklemmt und versucht, ein Burn-In oder wie das heißt zu machen. Dazu habe ich kurzerhand den PC eingeschalten, SpeedFan gestartet und den Lüfter abgeklemmt. Dann erhitzte sich die CPU auf genau 70°, ich wartete noch zwei, drei Minuten und habe dann den Kühler wieder eingesteckt.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt mit dem umworbenen MetalPad im Idle 50-52°. Jetzt sehe ich gerade, nach fünf Minuten Prime habe ich 58°. 
Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Bin wirklich über jeden Tipp unendlich dankbar 

Danke, 
Roman


----------



## schneiderbernd (19. März 2008)

Dann reiß den Burn in nochmal-bei mir sind die erst bei 90°C CPU Temp wirklich geschmolzen! Schwierig mit den Dingern!


----------



## Roman (20. März 2008)

Danke erstmal. Bis auf wieviel Grad kann ich bei meinem 5000+ eigentlich bedenkenlos gehen?


----------



## Imperator-Paul (20. März 2008)

also ich finde 90° für ne CPU is fast schon der Tod. Ich hab ma gelesen das für es die Athlons ab 70° gefährlich wird. Ob das wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht genau aber ich möchts nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Ecle (20. März 2008)

Generell kann man sagen, dass man bei Intel bis ca. 70°C gehen darf, dann ist noch alles in Ordnung. Bei AMD 10°C weniger...


----------



## Roman (20. März 2008)

Hmm... Dann burn ich meine CPU aber sicher nicht bis 90°. Kann es irgendwie sein, dass sich das Pad nicht mit meinem Zalman Kühler verträgt?


----------



## Brzeczek (20. März 2008)

Es gibt auch Versionen von den Pad wo man es nicht Schmelzen lassen muss.

Auserdem wie waren den die Umgebungstemperaturen bei den 2 Messungen ? Das musst du auch noch berücksichtigen! 

Desweiteren ist es so wenn CnQ eingeschaltet ist Tacktet er sich Runter wenn ein Kern Zerfall droht, soweit ich weis !


----------



## KvD (20. März 2008)

du kannst mit der tamp so hoch du willst wenns der CPU zu war wird schaltet sie sich aus, ich würde das maximum austesten und die CPU auf der temp 2-3 min halten, dann sollte das pad geschmolzen sein.
Das 70+°c nicht gut sind ist nicht falsch, allerdings sollte das der CPU mal 2-3 min nichts ausmachen nur halt 24/7 sollte man es nicht machen, auch wenn es sogar "freigegeben" ist von den Prozessor herstellern ( QX6700 mitm Boxed-Kühler).
Diese temp Entlicklung kommt einem Kühlerausfall gleich, und die sind schon mal eingeplant bei den CPUs.


----------



## Ecle (20. März 2008)

ja das stimmt. Also für 2-3 Minuten wirds wohl gehen...
Der Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte lief bei mir schonmal beim zocken nicht, weil sich ein Sata Kabel drinn verfangen hat Hab ers n weilchen gezockt und dann roch es verschmort Ers mal nachgeguckt und da sehe ich das der Lüfter sich net dreht. Dann war der Monitor auch schon schwarz. Graka hat sich bei 140°C ausgeschaltet. Die 8800GT läuft immer noch ohne probs.....
Im normal betrieb ist sie jetzt 100°C kühler


----------



## Brzeczek (20. März 2008)

In entefekt kann dir hir jeder sagen was er will......


Probieren geht über Studieren 


Dann hast du wenigstens ein Grund eine Neuen CPU zu kaufen


----------



## OCMC (21. März 2008)

Hi,
hatte auch so ein Pad für meinen E4400 zum übertakten, hatte mir wie jeder andere auch niedrigere Temps versprochen. Nur musste ich feststellen das auch nach mehrmaligen einbrennen die Temperatur nicht besser wurde als mit Paste! Selbst ein erhitzen der CPU bis sie sich abgeschaltet hatte (Prime95,Lüfter angehalten) brachte keinen weiteren erfolg! Einige Zeit später wechselte ich auf einen stärkeren Kühler und siehe da das Teil war gerade mal bis zur hälfte geschmolzen und ließ sich problemlos abheben. Mein Fazit lautet , im prinzip eine gute Idee aber in der Praxis würde ich nur noch ner vernünftige Paste den Vorzug geben. Die brauch man nur auftragen und es funzt!


----------



## BRAINDEAD (21. März 2008)

Leute, lasst die Finger von Coollaboratory-Zeug. Ob Pad oder Paste: das Zeug greift nicht nur Alu an, sondern auch Kupfer. Dann muss man den Kühlerboden schleifen, da er ziemlich karterig ist.

Die Arctic Silver 5 leitet die Wärme nur ein bisschen schlechter, lässt aber die Hardware in Frieden.


----------



## OCMC (21. März 2008)

Mein Kühlerbodenplatte war vernickelt , da war nichts zu sehen. Aber der Händler hatte mich bezüglich des Kupfers und Alus auch gewarnd. Wie gesagt es ist das Geld aber nich werd!

System:E4400 3,2Ghz 1,5V(Bios) 1.488(CPUZ)
P35-DS3P Bios F7
OCZ Reaper X 512Mhz 5-5-5-15 2,1V 4GB
Thermalright HR-01 Plus
Leadtek 8800 GTS 512
550W Be quiet E5


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. März 2008)

Die CPU verraucht mit 100% Sicherheit nicht in der kurzen Zeit-Coretemp sagt Dir doch wie weit Du gehen kabnnst-außerdem geht der PC vorher eh aus!!


----------



## Ecle (25. März 2008)

Ich überlege auch mit so ein Liquid MetalPad zu holen. Bin mit dem Temps meines e8400 nicht so ganz zufrieden. Wenn ich ihn auf 4ghz bei 1,4 hab dann muss ich mein Noctua NF-P12 auf 12V stellen, sons kommt er über 70°C. Da ich aber viel Wert auf Silent lege, sollte er schon auf 5V laufen.
Ich glaube auch das mein TR-Ultra-120 eXtreme nicht perfekten Kontakt zur CPU hat. Der wird nämlich nicht so wirklich heiß. Deswegen halte ich es für eine gute idee so ein Liquid MetalPad zu kaufen.
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## SilentKilla (25. März 2008)

Du kannst ganz einfach nachprüfen, ob der Kühlerboden guten Kontakt zur IHS hat oder nicht. Nimm einfach den Kühler ab und schaue, wieviel Fläche vom Kühler mit WLP bedeckt ist.

Als ich den HR-03 Plus von meiner Graka abgenommen habe, war nur der äußere Rand mit WLP bedeckt. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig, als den Kühler zu schleifen. Das brachte eine Menge.

Vllt ist das auch der Grund bei dir. Sollte der Kühlerboden tasächlich derart konvex/konkav sein, hilft dir auch kein MetalPad. Da kann man nur schleifen.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Ecle (27. März 2008)

Naja der Kühler ist komplett mit WLP bedeckt. So habs ichs ja gemacht. Also nicht nur die CPU mit WLP sondern den Kühler auch daher kann ichs nicht sehen....


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2008)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Leute, lasst die Finger von Coollaboratory-Zeug. Ob Pad oder Paste: das Zeug greift nicht nur Alu an, sondern auch Kupfer. Dann muss man den Kühlerboden schleifen, da er ziemlich karterig ist.
> 
> Die Arctic Silver 5 leitet die Wärme nur ein bisschen schlechter, lässt aber die Hardware in Frieden.





Dann sohltest du dir auch mal die Warnung lesen, da steht klar und deutlich das es Passieren kann das der Kühler und die CPU unwiderruflich zusamen Schmelzen und sich nicht mehr trennen lassen !!!!!


----------



## el barto (27. März 2008)

Würd auch sagen, dass du die CPU mal kurz laufen lassen kannst bis sie notabschaltet zum einbrennen. Mein E6300 hat das durch nicht angelaufene WaKü Pumpe schon mehrmals ertragen müsse  und läuft immer noch...

Meine aber gelesen zu haben das bei AMDs die Hitzeabschaltung nicht immer funktioniert... hab aber noch keine Erfahrung dazu.


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Dann sohltest du dir auch mal die Warnung lesen, da steht klar und deutlich das es Passieren kann das der Kühler und die CPU unwiderruflich zusamen Schmelzen und sich nicht mehr trennen lassen !!!!!



Das gilt nicht für das Pad. Ich habe damit beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Von der flüssigen Version hingegen habe ich immer die Finger gelassen. Das Pad kann man entfernen wie naja, Alufolie von Schokolade oder so.

Noch ein paar Worte zum Aufbringen.

Hier wurde bereits ganz richtig auf die Planheit beider Flächen hingewiesen. Das ist ganz wichtig für den Erfolg. Wenn die nicht gegeben ist, entweder Prozessor schleifen nach McZonk oder es lassen.

Der Schmelzvorgang selbst spielt sich bei 60° bis 65° C ab. Erkennbar ist er an einem kurzfristigen schnellen Absinken der gemessenen Prozessortemperatur um 2° oder 3° C. Der einsetzende Schmelzvorgang entzieht zusätzliche Hitze (Physik...). Also immer die Temps ganz genau beobachten! Wenn der thermische Grenzwert des betreffenden Prozessors erreicht wird und diese plötzliche Absenkung der Temperatur hat nicht stattgefunden, kann man davon ausgehen, dass keine ausreichende Planheit gegeben ist. Wenn man dann den Kühler abhebt, stellt man fest, dass die Folie aussieht wie Alufolie, unter die man ein Feuerzeug gehalten hat (verfärbt und schrumpelig).

Hier kann man die Anleitung dazu lesen: http://www.coollaboratory.com/Anleitung_MP_DEU_NEU.pdf

Noch was: Nicht nervös werden dabei, es dauert etwas, da sich auch die Kontaktfläche des Kühlers auf besagte Temperaturen erhitzen muss. Und das kann aufgrund der normalerweise großen Masse etwas dauern.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Das gilt nicht für das Pad. Ich habe damit beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Von der flüssigen Version hingegen habe ich immer die Finger gelassen. Das Pad kann man entfernen wie naja, Alufolie von Schokolade oder so.
> 
> Noch ein paar Worte zum Aufbringen.
> 
> ...





Das mit den Pad habe ich nicht gewusst ^^ 

Aber was ist dran anders ?


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das mit den Pad habe ich nicht gewusst ^^
> 
> Aber was ist dran anders ?



Das ist auch gar nicht schlimm. 

Überlegen wir mal gemeinsam: Flüssiges Metall - anders ausgedrückt haben wir eine Flüssigkeit die ein Metall, besser bestimmte Metalle löst. Dieses Lösungsmittel greift wahrscheinlich minderwertige Metalle an. Ich zitiere mal:

*"Welche Einschränkungen gibt es beim Gebrauch der Liquid Pro?*
Die Wärmeleitpaste ist speziell für den PC und Industriebereich optimiert und setzt hochwertige Kontaktflächen voraus. Diese können z.B. aus Kupfer, Silber oder Nickel sein. Der Einsatz mit Aluminium ist nicht möglich bei Benutzung dieser beiden Pasten. Unter Umständen kann es nach längerer Nutzung dazu kommen, dass sich das Flüssigmetall mit der Kontaktfläche in geringem Maßen legiert. Dies weist darauf hin, dass das verwendete Metall nicht hochwertig genug war - bitte lassen Sie sich hier nicht von Werbesprüchen wie "aus reinstem Kupfer" täuschen. Viele Hersteller von Kühlern setzen aus Kostengründen nicht auf 100% Qualität bei der Wahl der Materialien."

Und das MetalPad ist sozusagen Lösungsmittelfrei. Daher erfolgen keinerlei heftige Reaktionen an den Oberflächen.

Und das Zitat ist natürlich Wischiwaschi, wenn ich erst den Schaden habe mit dem Flüssigzeug.


----------



## Overlocked (27. März 2008)

btt: Wenn ein Athlon sich erst bei 300°C verabschiedet... außerdem kann man eine Grafikkarte nicht unbedingt mit einem CPU vergleichen. 
Um die angesprochenen 90°C zu erreichen muss einiges getan werden, denn eigentlich schaltet sich der CPU ab.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2008)

naja ein Teufelszeug eben 


Ich denke das ich mal das Pad bei meinen neuen Q9450 mal ausprobieren werde ^^ 

Habe jetzt nur Erfahrungen mit den Zeug aus der Spritze gemacht....


P.S: Auf www.innovatek.de im Forum wird auch drüber Diskutiert.


----------



## Overlocked (27. März 2008)

Die ich auch persönlich besser und nicht so umständlich finde... Bei der WLP läufst du nicht auf Gefahr deinen CPU beim Burn-in in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken. Daraufschmieren und fertig


----------



## KTMDoki (29. März 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> naja ein Teufelszeug eben
> 
> 
> Ich denke das ich mal das Pad bei meinen neuen Q9450 mal ausprobieren werde ^^
> ...




ham die neuen Q9xxx nicht ne niedrigere höchstzulässige Temperatur?

an sowas muss ma ja mittlerweile auch denken


----------



## Brzeczek (29. März 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> ham die neuen Q9xxx nicht ne niedrigere höchstzulässige Temperatur?
> 
> an sowas muss ma ja mittlerweile auch denken





Ich werde mich auch erst endgültig entscheiden wenn ich die IHS des Q9450 vermessen habe un nicht zu extrem krumm ist, wenn die gerade ist probiere ich es, mehr als kaputt gehen kann er ja nicht


----------



## tarnari (3. April 2008)

Also, nach einem Besuch im hiesigen Elektronik-Fachhandel bin ich einem Spontankauf unterlegen. Eben oben genannten Pads. Ich habe viel von den Dingern gehört.
Jetzt habe ich mir auch alle Threads hier im Forum zum Thema durchgelesen und ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht viel schlauer... Die Meinungen sind verdammt unterschiedlich und ich glaube teilweise auch sehr "subjektiv".
Ich würde die Pads gerne benutzen, wenn sie denn wirklich so toll sind. Aber ich bin noch verunsichert, ob ich nicht doch bei meiner Paste bleiben soll.
Vielleicht könnt ihr nochmal ganz "objektiv" die Vor- und Nachteile darlegen.
Besonders frage ich mich, was passiert, wenn ich CPU/Kühler wechseln will? Der eine sagt es klebt gerade zu fest, folglich schwer zu entfernen. Der andere sagt, es lässt sich abziehen, wie Alu von Schokolade! Folglich ganz einfach.
Dann lese ich, es bleiben Rückstände/Beschädigungen zurück, auch an Kupfer. Andere sagen wieder "nein". Was stimmt nun? Muss ich wirklich schleifen?
Wie kann ich außerdem herausfinden, ob mein 9700 NT und mein Vf900 sich wirklich mit dem Material vertragen?
Muss ich damit rechnen, wenn sich das Pad verflüssigt hat, dass es seitlich rausläuft? Auch so etwas habe ich gelesen.
Es sind so viele verschiedene Meinungen, ich bin ganz verwirrt 
Kann jemand bitte Licht ins Dunkel bringen?
Noch sind die Dinger verpackt und ich kann sie zurück bringen.


----------



## Brzeczek (3. April 2008)

Am besten in Forum von Innovatek.de vorbei schauen


----------



## Mantiso90 (3. April 2008)

@tarnari
Wenn du noch höher OCen willst bzw. bis zum Anschlag würde ich die pads benutzen aber wenn du dein jetzigen Takt beibehalten willst und die Temperaturen i.O sind, würde ich den Wechsel nicht machn, zumal du das Metal pad meistens nur durch schleifen der CPU optimal wieder wegbekommst und der Temp Unterschied auch nicht so die Welt ist


----------



## SilentKilla (4. April 2008)

tarnari schrieb:


> Also, nach einem Besuch im hiesigen Elektronik-Fachhandel bin ich einem Spontankauf unterlegen. Eben oben genannten Pads. Ich habe viel von den Dingern gehört.
> Jetzt habe ich mir auch alle Threads hier im Forum zum Thema durchgelesen und ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht viel schlauer... Die Meinungen sind verdammt unterschiedlich und ich glaube teilweise auch sehr "subjektiv".
> Ich würde die Pads gerne benutzen, wenn sie denn wirklich so toll sind. Aber ich bin noch verunsichert, ob ich nicht doch bei meiner Paste bleiben soll.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr nochmal ganz "objektiv" die Vor- und Nachteile darlegen.
> ...



Lies dir mal meinen Thread (Nr. 7) durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=13096
Ich hab da versucht so objektiv wie möglich zu sein.

Ob dein Zalman das Metal Pad verträgt oder nicht, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Ist er aus Kupfer oder eloxiertem Kupfer, dann kannst du es nehmen.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## flashbeam (8. April 2008)

Warum liest keiner die Bedienungsanleitung zum Coollaboratory Pad? Da steht eindeutig, für alle Metalle, also auch für alle Kühler und CPUs geeignet, ohne jede Einschränkung.

Einzig das Coollaboratory Flüssigmetall hat die Einschränkung nicht für Aluminium geeignet zu sein. Das wars aber auch schon.

zum BurnIn: Das Pad schmilzt bei exakt 60°C. Das ist eine Materialkonstante. Nur die Temperaturanzeigen in den PCs sind ungenau. Wenn das Pad nicht geschmolzen ist, dann wurden keine 60°C erreicht, so einfach ist das. Also BurnIn wiederholen und nicht so sehr auf die falsch angezeigten Temperaturen achten. Die Boards bzw. Prozessoren haben eine Notabschaltung bei ca. 70°C, da kann nichts passieren. Zur Not den Lüfter mal kurz abklemmen, hat bei mir auch geholfen. Nach erfolgreichem BurnIn sind die Temperaturen besser als mit jeder Wärmeleitpaste. Selbstverständlich muss der BurnIn nur einmalig bei Erstinstallation erfolgen, da sich nach einmaligem Schmelzen das Pad an die Oberflächen angepasst hat.


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2008)

also ich habs heute eingebaut samt neuer wakü, also ich die pumpe abgeklemmt und laut bios auf 72° erhitzt, hab jetzt aber gleiche temps wie mit dem boxed kühler von intel. also is das pad jetzt nich richtig "geburnt in" oder was ist hier los?


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

72° BIOS bei einem E8x00 können irgendein Müll sein, die Teile habe alle einen Schaden. Wahrscheinlich warens am IHS keine 70° oder mehr.

cYa


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2008)

blöde frage aber was ist IHS


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

_Integreated Heat Spreader_, der Metalldeckel bzw. die "Kappe" über den Cores. Dieser verteilt deren Abwärme auf eine größere Fläche und die CPU lässt sich leichter kühlen. Nachteil - der IHS ist teils schief bzw. nicht ganz plan.

cYa


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2008)

ok und was wird im bios angezeigt?


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

Schrott.

cYa


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2008)

hm das sagt mir jetzt nicht viel heist das ich sollte noch 20° höher gehen um genügend temp am ihs zubekommen damit das pad schmilzt


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

Du könntest auf die Karte "Notabschaltung" setzen oder einfach WLP nehmen, ich finde diesen Burn-In Krempel eh Unfug.

cYa


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juni 2008)

naja ok werds mal versuchen


----------



## Brzeczek (11. Juni 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> naja ok werds mal versuchen




Ich hätte es aber auch nur genommen wenn die IHS Eben ist. 

Du kannst mir dein Striker 2 Extreme zusätzliche Sensoren in unmittelbarer nähe der IHS anbringen, die Sensoren zeigen dir die Genaue Temperatur an !!


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juni 2008)

also hab die temps auf 73° steigen lasen und dan fiel die temp auf 71° plötzlich, naja das war der bourn in und als folge is meine cpu jetzt satte 10° kühler
also ich kann dieses pad nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## Brzeczek (11. Juni 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> also hab die temps auf 73° steigen lasen und dan fiel die temp auf 71° plötzlich, naja das war der bourn in und als folge is meine cpu jetzt satte 10° kühler
> also ich kann dieses pad nur jedem empfehlen




Sehe ich eben so, ich setzte das zeug seit meine AMD Athlon 3500+ ein


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2008)

gut zu wissen, dann werd ich mir die für cpu und gpu zulegen. jipi. war nämlich auch verunsichert wegen der ganzen unterschiedlichen aussagen. hab auch im web auf diversen hp berichte gelesen und meist mit positiver resonanz. 

als dann
diu


----------

